# Natural Short to Mid Length Hairstyles:Photo Thread!



## DivineNapps1728 (Apr 13, 2009)

I've been seeking inspiration to do new styles & I've been drawing blanks; I figured it'd be great if there was a thread with a variety of natural hairstyles to peruse for inspiration.

I'll start it off with a few of my favorite styles 

All I ask is that you state your hair length when you did they style:

very short = 1-3
short = 4-6
mid length = 7-9

As well as how involved creating the style is in relation to the time commitment it requires:

Low impact = an hour or less
moderate impact = 1.5hrs to 3hrs
high impact = 3.5 hrs to 5hrs
Very high impact = 5+ hours

You can also include a tutorial if you like written or otherwise.

Shots from multiple views are encouraged to get a good idea of the full style!!!!!


....If this catches on I'd love to organize featured styles by hair length and time required to create the look.

Be back with pics


----------



## Nonie (Apr 14, 2009)

I must share my favorite hairstyle (my hubby's worst  He thinks it looked like tarantulas)

Hair length: about 3-4 inches

Hair was in twists and washed and allowed to drip dry were usually worn like this when not going anywhere:






But for work, while damp, I'd put rollers and let them airdry when I slept (not very comfy to sleep in so you can probably do it in the AM and rollerset with a dryer). 

Time to put in rollers systematically, less than 10-15 minutes. 
Drying time depends on method you use.

Results:


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Apr 14, 2009)

I love the curled twists! I need to try that


----------



## tatambabyy (Apr 14, 2009)

this is such a great thread!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 14, 2009)

3 inches 2 1/2 hours





0.5 inches of hair i cowashed and used some giovanni direct leave-in





4-3.5 inches wash and go with just some moisturizer, no gel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5-6 inches 3 hours


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Apr 14, 2009)

Twisted updo

mid-length hair
low to moderate impact style depending on how picky I'm being 




















Simple Puff
mid-length hair
low impact style 











Twisted Braided Updo
mid-length hair
moderate to high impact style depending on size of twists & braids



















Braid Twist Combo with Hat
mid-length hair
moderate impact style 











Quick Flat Twist Style
mid-length hair
low impact style 















Twisted "Hump" Updo
mid-length hair
low to moderate impact style 















Twistout & Braids Combo
mid-length hair
low to moderate impact style


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 14, 2009)

DivineNapps you are awesome - now why couldn't I style my hair like that when I was natural. I LOVE your hair!!!!


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Apr 14, 2009)

*shortdub* I love your wash & go. What moisturizer did you use?
*Nonie*, what kind of rollers do you use to set your twists?


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Apr 14, 2009)

nakialovesshoes said:


> DivineNapps you are awesome - now why couldn't I style my hair like that when I was natural. I LOVE your hair!!!!


 
Awww! Thanks dear! I needed that  I have alot of girlfriends walking around with fresh perms & fly wraps...I've been getting "the itch" lately.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 14, 2009)

^^^^ i Africa's Best Kids Organics Shea Butter Detangling Lotion.  after someone hip me to it here for my natural hair, i really like.  plus i will spray my hair with a water, almond oil, and glycerin mix.  my hair feels really soft and not hard.  i use the gel when i want a more defined look.

i love your styles too.  Nonie i have to try that style on my hair soon.


----------



## tatambabyy (Apr 14, 2009)

shortdub78 said:


> 3 inches 2 1/2 hours
> 
> 
> 0.5 inches of hair i cowashed and used some giovanni direct leave-in


 
wow. beautiful.


----------



## claudia05 (Apr 14, 2009)

tatambabyy said:


> this is such a great thread!!!


 Inspiration for transitioners and those how have recently bced.


----------



## Pooks (Apr 14, 2009)

All styles done on my mid length hair = 7-9 ins

Braidfront puff - v low impact - took no more than 5 minutes







Canerows w bantu'd twists - moderate impact depending on the size you wish to twist





Low puff - low impact




Canerows and bun - moderate impact (took my friend about 2.5 hours)










Single plaits - high impact (takes my sis about 5/6 hours)







Now I'm wearing single twists, will update when I take pics


----------



## infojunkie (Apr 14, 2009)

So loving this thread, just hate I can't see all the pics.


----------



## onelove08 (Apr 14, 2009)

Wonderful thread! Cute styles ladies! Thank you for sharing! I may try these styles. But, I am lazy! lol!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nonie (Apr 14, 2009)

DivineNapps1728 said:


> *Nonie*, what kind of rollers do you use to set your twists?



I 'onno whatchu call 'em. I don't even know if they're "safe". I hate recommending things coz I'm not so savvy on "things" people use on hair. 

They look  like this:


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 14, 2009)

Great thread.

Unfortunately I have nothing to contribute, but I am subscribing to keep up


----------



## Shandell (Apr 14, 2009)

Shortdup78 you are stunning...work it girlie!!


----------



## Shandell (Apr 14, 2009)

Divinenapps1728 you are divinely gorgeous...may I have your hair...please


----------



## Ediese (Apr 14, 2009)

shortdub78 said:


> 3 inches 2 1/2 hours


 
I think you're sooo pretty!!! I love your makeup looks!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks ladies for the compliments!  that made me feel good today.  i needed that!


----------



## NikStarrr (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's a style I did when I was still fairly short.  The flat twistout.  I do two layers of twists because my hair is really thick.  I also put perm rods on the ends of the top layer, the bottom layer is a looser curl, and don't really need the perm rod.  The twists themselves are low impact, but because they need a while to dry, total this style is moderate impact.
















Finished product


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Apr 14, 2009)

Nonie said:


> I 'onno whatchu call 'em. I don't even know if they're "safe". I hate recommending things coz I'm not so savvy on "things" people use on hair.
> 
> They look  like this:


 

Lol I feel you, but they work beautifully on your hair...I'm not too scared to try  I've always wondered if these would stay in my hair or if the velcro/ridges wouldn't be enough. I hate using clips so when I see these again I'll grab a set. Thanks hun


----------



## Babylilac (Apr 14, 2009)

shortdub78 said:


> 3 inches 2 1/2 hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are rocking the twa girl !!!!


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Apr 14, 2009)

Shandell said:


> Divinenapps1728 you are divinely gorgeous...may I have your hair...please


 

Thanks my dear!   I would share if I had any extra, but lately I'm trying to grow all I can


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Apr 14, 2009)

*Thank you for this thread! Im transitioning so this gives me a lot of inspiration! Subscribing *


----------



## so1913 (Apr 14, 2009)

NikStar said:


> Here's a style I did when I was still fairly short.  The flat twistout.  I do two layers of twists because my hair is really thick.  I also put perm rods on the ends of the top layer, the bottom layer is a looser curl, and don't really need the perm rod.  The twists themselves are low impact, but because they need a while to dry, total this style is moderate impact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is CUTE!!!  I may have to try this technique...


----------



## remnant (Apr 14, 2009)

subscribing 

Ok ladies* U know mid lenght natural is shoulder to waistlenght stretched hair for natural 3c to 4b* so this thread is awesome for many of us natural  :fun:


----------



## remnant (Apr 14, 2009)

DivineNapps1728 said:


> Twisted "Hump" Updo
> mid-length hair
> low to moderate impact style


 

Lady thank you for this thread, I would like to know how you did this style please


----------



## natural2be (Apr 14, 2009)

DivineNapps1728 said:


> Twisted updo
> 
> mid-length hair
> low to moderate impact style depending on how picky I'm being
> ...


 
Your hairstyles are sooooo freakin cute. I love it!


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Apr 14, 2009)

I have been obsessed with Rockabilly hairstyles lately. So here's what I did today on rollerset/twist-out hair:









I later set the nape on rollers again, so it now has a curl instead of sticking straight out.

Sorry for the blurriness. My computer's camera likes to act funky every now and then, and my batteries need to be charged for the other camera.

I have also done this on wash 'n go hair.


----------



## Eclass215 (Apr 14, 2009)

NikStar said:


> Here's a style I did when I was still fairly short. The flat twistout. I do two layers of twists because my hair is really thick. I also put perm rods on the ends of the top layer, the bottom layer is a looser curl, and don't really need the perm rod. The twists themselves are low impact, but because they need a while to dry, total this style is moderate impact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

This is really pretty. What products did you use in your hair?


----------



## BeautifulNameX (Apr 15, 2009)

You guys inspired me to get my natural hair styled!!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Apr 15, 2009)

Bumping for more styles!!

ETA: All of u ladies hair is beautiful!!


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Apr 15, 2009)

soun said:


> Lady thank you for this thread, I would like to know how you did this style please


 

The "twisted hump updo" is actually pretty easy to do. On the right and left sides (front of head) you braid one cornrow and one larger french braid. On the top part of the front of your head you put in one large loose flat twist that goes about halfway to the back of your scalp; I like to twist in a zigzag pattern for flair, but it's not absolutely necessary. Pin the ends of the braids and the end of the flat twist under the twist with bobby pins. Section off a chunk of hair as wide as the large loose flat twist that goes back about 2 inches and set aside. For the back half of the hair you simply need to twist your tresses into one straight flat twist starting at your nape and ending at your crown; tuck the ends into the flat twist and pin to secure. Take the loose section on your crown and twist into a loose two strand twist and pin down to bridge the gap between the front and back sections. That's it! Hope that makes sense.


----------



## NikStarrr (Apr 15, 2009)

Eclass215 said:


> This is really pretty. What products did you use in your hair?



Thx!  On this day, I think I used a little coconut oil (always), Fantasia IC Olive Styling Gel, and a little shea butter.


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Apr 15, 2009)

*Such beautiful ladies and beautiful styles!! Love this thread!!*


----------



## E. Princess (Apr 15, 2009)

Mid-Length Styles -- The bulk of my styles are done on protective styles.

*Updo *
Low impact - 5 minutes copied from http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8kq26aCBQA






*Faux braid*. 
Low Impact style (less than 5 minutes) done on High impact protective style (4 hour braided root twists). The left and right sides are criss-crossed over the center.






*Pin up w. clip*
Low impact - 10 minute pin up. Took about 8+ hours to do twist this size (high impact).














*Braid out on twists* (done to the above twists)
Moderate impact due to drying time. I braided my twists so that they wouldnt tangle during the wash, then I allowed them to air dry overnight.

Before





After





*Updo #2* 
Moderate impact 2-3 hours. Twists on both sides that are pinned.


----------



## sunbubbles (Apr 15, 2009)

WOW! You ladies have got some beautiful hair!! Im just too lazy for all of that! Somebody teach me please!! I put in my my own extension twists and try to leave them in until some random person on the street BEGS me to do something with my hair!! LOL , ok ok J/K.............. but for real tho... heres mine cause I dont have that much patience with my short hair. Pretty much all of my styles are high impact ( 5+ hours) because I need it to last a LONG time, Im runnin 24/7 and I just DO NOT have time to do my hair every week.






I had just put in some more twist extensions. There not hard to do at all!









 Some REAL twists









Put in longer twists





Flat Twists in front, mini twists in back
Short Hair





Mini twists back





More flat twists (boring I know) 





I put in my OWN micro braids.... YES I was THAT broke! 
and it took 3 days





Thats all for now folks!! Im in the process of putting in my first set of mini box braids,(short hair) so when I get done with that Ill post the pic!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 15, 2009)

shortdub78 said:


> 3 inches 2 1/2 hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ShortDub....you are so pretty  come do my hair please


----------



## winona (Apr 15, 2009)

sunbubbles said:


> WOW! You ladies have got some beautiful hair!! Im just too lazy for all of that! Somebody teach me please!! I put in my my own extension twists and try to leave them in until some random person on the street BEGS me to do something with my hair!! LOL , ok ok J/K.............. but for real tho... heres mine cause I dont have that much patience with my short hair. Pretty much all of my styles are high impact ( 5+ hours) because I need it to last a LONG time, Im runnin 24/7 and I just DO NOT have time to do my hair every week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW this is so beautiful. I wish I had your skills.  Off to youtube to try and get some skills


----------



## Princess Tam Tam (Apr 15, 2009)

Somewhat small twists.

Used Flaxseed gel and perm rods.
























btw....all my hair is 4b. 

Flaxseed gel recipe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6yPFKaxo70


----------



## Adaj (Apr 15, 2009)

shortdub78 said:


> 3 inches 2 1/2 hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I am not a natural, but i wanted to see the hairstyles. just wanted to say that you are beautiful! and i love the hair styles you are rockin'


----------



## bellecheveux (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm subscribing to this thread! Sunbubbles, you twist ext. look great; I'm getting twists next week.


----------



## Rei (Apr 16, 2009)

Princess Tam Tam said:


> Somewhat small twists.
> 
> Used Flaxseed gel and perm rods.
> 
> ...




this is lovely! i'm going to have to try some of that gel  I love how these twists look


----------



## E. Princess (Apr 16, 2009)

Bumpin' because I know y'all got some styles .


----------



## lovenharmony (Apr 16, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## fletches (Apr 16, 2009)

DivineNapps1728 said:


> Twisted updo
> 
> mid-length hair
> low to moderate impact style depending on how picky I'm being
> ...


 

I just have to say, you know how to work a twist. I love the twisted updo.


----------



## Garner (Apr 16, 2009)

All of you ladies are absolutely beautiful!!!  Your styles are very inspirational to those transitioning as well as others!!!  Thanks for starting this thread DivineNapps1728.


----------



## tocktick (Apr 16, 2009)

*very short = 1-3*

I did twist-outs and shrunken fros. I occasionally did braidouts. 











*short = 4-6*

I typically stretched my hair out using banding method. I styled it usually by having a 1/2 puff and a faux side/sweeping fringe. I occasionally did twist outs but not so much. However, most of the time, I protective styled.














*mid length = 7-9*

I mainly kept my hair in protective styles. In-between then, I banded, did some puffs and did blow-outs. My hair is about 8" now after a trim and I'm keeping it out for the foreseeable future.












Most of these types are moderate impact. Banding, twistsout and blowing out takes time etc.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is an experiment I tried. My hair was about 6-7 inches long. 

I did a some fingercoils with Hairveda Shealoe Mousse, but I did them rather big to save time. I only wore them for 2 days because I didn’t really like them. 
So instead of taking them out completely, I decided to take each coil and do a two strand twist on each one.  I remoisturized each one with Hairveda Whipped Cream. The twists themselves looked atrocious, but the result I rather liked. Here are some pics.
















And plain old coils...I guess I was at 8-9 inches here?
















My old standby...twists on dry hair. I have no idea how much hair here...maybe 6 inches?


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Apr 20, 2009)

Looking great ladies!


----------



## keepithealthy (Apr 20, 2009)

shortdub78 said:


> 3 inches 2 1/2 hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keepithealthy (Apr 20, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> All styles done on my mid length hair = 7-9 ins
> 
> Braidfront puff - v low impact - took no more than 5 minutes
> 
> ...




Your braided bun is so cute


----------



## keepithealthy (Apr 20, 2009)

NikStar said:


> Here's a style I did when I was still fairly short.  The flat twistout.  I do two layers of twists because my hair is really thick.  I also put perm rods on the ends of the top layer, the bottom layer is a looser curl, and don't really need the perm rod.  The twists themselves are low impact, but because they need a while to dry, total this style is moderate impact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I need to hurry up and grow out of this perm  I wanna try this it's so cute!


----------



## keepithealthy (Apr 20, 2009)

DivineNapps1728 said:


> Twisted updo
> 
> mid-length hair
> low to moderate impact style depending on how picky I'm being
> ...




very creative


----------



## keepithealthy (Apr 20, 2009)

sunbubbles said:


> WOW! You ladies have got some beautiful hair!! Im just too lazy for all of that! Somebody teach me please!! I put in my my own extension twists and try to leave them in until some random person on the street BEGS me to do something with my hair!! LOL , ok ok J/K.............. but for real tho... heres mine cause I dont have that much patience with my short hair. Pretty much all of my styles are high impact ( 5+ hours) because I need it to last a LONG time, Im runnin 24/7 and I just DO NOT have time to do my hair every week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ya own micro braids girl you know joke!!!


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 20, 2009)

keepithealthy I LOVE your cut! I wore my hair like this each time I big chopped and loved it so, so much. You wear it well sweetie!


----------



## Pooks (Apr 21, 2009)

Canerow style - took my stylist about 2 hours




Twists - took about 3 hrs




Same twists after bantu knotting:




(Blowout pics in my siggy)

There are some great styles in this thread, thanks OP!


----------



## rsmith (Apr 21, 2009)

You all have beautiful hair


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Apr 21, 2009)

NikStar said:


> Here's a style I did when I was still fairly short. The flat twistout. I do two layers of twists because my hair is really thick. I also put perm rods on the ends of the top layer, the bottom layer is a looser curl, and don't really need the perm rod. The twists themselves are low impact, but because they need a while to dry, total this style is moderate impact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I love this style - do you put anything on your hair?


----------



## Ramya (Apr 21, 2009)

See yall make me feel bad. I haven't styled my hair since the bc.  I might try some twists this weekend.


----------



## blue_flower (Apr 21, 2009)

I really love the braid/twist out combos!


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Apr 23, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> Canerow style - took my stylist about 2 hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Your hair is beautiful hun!!!! I seriously need to go check out your fotki *






Ramya said:


> See yall make me feel bad. I haven't styled my hair since the bc.  I might try some twists this weekend.


 
*Lol. It's never too late to try something new!*


*I plan on learning how to do comb coils this weekend...I think they'll be tighter than regular coils which don't stay well in my hair anymore. Then I'll be installing my next set of kinky twists!!!  *


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 24, 2009)

My natural hair is so thick. I wish my twists looked so well defined. This is a great thread!


----------



## Sha76 (Apr 24, 2009)

Short 
Low impact
Puff
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3560/3320360661_34612c0388.jpg

Short
Low impact
Afro after cornrows
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3625/3465792941_51b83de084_m.jpg


----------



## Princess Tam Tam (Apr 24, 2009)

Sha76 said:


> Short
> 
> Short
> Low impact
> ...


 

Second picture is gorgeous! It's like magazine ad.


----------



## Pooks (Apr 25, 2009)

DivineNapps1728 said:


> *Your hair is beautiful hun!!!! I seriously need to go check out your fotki *
> 
> Thanks hun, your styling skills are serious! Your hair is gorgeous, and thanks for starting this great thread.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yall have seem most of these already, but just in case:

Banana clip





Headbands and Japanese hair pin





Just a ribbon with some hair left out in the front





Rollerset





Ribbon with hair left out and pinned to the side





Braid-out





Puff after cassia experiment





Recycled cornrows


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Apr 29, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> DivineNapps1728 said:
> 
> 
> > *Your hair is beautiful hun!!!! I seriously need to go check out your fotki *
> ...


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Apr 29, 2009)

I know yall have more pics of fab styles to share...keep um coming!!!!!!


----------



## Pooks (May 14, 2009)




----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 14, 2009)

I NEEEEED this thread right now!  Cuz my 3 inch hair is drivin me freaking CRAZY! I was addicted to my barber for 3 years (keeping it to 1/2 inch all over all that time) so it's been a few years since I've dealt with hair.  The most frustrating part is the mornings takes me FOREVAAAAHH to feel like it's 'right' so I can leave the house.  Dude. 

Thx for this thread.


----------



## flower (May 14, 2009)

DivineNapps1728 said:


> Twisted updo
> 
> mid-length hair
> low to moderate impact style depending on how picky I'm being
> ...




How did you create these styles?


----------



## skyborn09 (May 14, 2009)

Heres a couple of styles that I've worn. As a new natural I love to play and experiment.


----------



## skyborn09 (May 14, 2009)

Heres 2 more.


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (May 16, 2009)

flower said:


> How did you create these styles?


 

Most of them are made up of flat twists and two strand twists...I could have sworn I did written tutorials, but maybe I didn't. lol. I'll be back with details


----------



## oooop2 (May 16, 2009)

I am loving this thread. Giving me some great ideas of how to style my hair. Here are the style I alternate between!! 










TnC fluffed out fro





Curly Nikki TnC style

























My typical style.....


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (May 16, 2009)

Beautiful hairstyles and ladies!


----------



## Pooks (May 18, 2009)

Canerow updo partly inspired by OP...  Took my stylist about 3 and a half hrs.


----------



## finickyone (May 18, 2009)

You ladies are making me want to end this transition NOW and just work with what I got! Beautiful hair just jumping off the pages of this thread. I love it!


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (May 30, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> Canerow updo partly inspired by OP...  Took my stylist about 3 and a half hrs.






I* LOVE* this!!!!!!!! I wish my hair was long enough to duplicate the style


----------



## Pooks (Jun 1, 2009)

I did this style on a friend with hair much shorter than yours, it was beautiful, she just shorter, curly twists instead of plaits like mine - go for it girlie, I'm sure it'd be gorgeous!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 1, 2009)

You ladies have styling skills! I love how your hair looks.


----------



## tmrskltn (Jun 1, 2009)

all u ladies look great!


----------



## tmrskltn (Jun 1, 2009)

Tam tam i love ur look u r so exotic looking ...beautiful , and she is right Sha 76 u do look like a model in that second pic, all of u r beautiful and talented....got step up my braiding techniques


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 1, 2009)

this thread is great. although i'm content with WNGs or twistouts, i see some things i really wanna try on my mom and sister.

KEEP EM COMING!


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jun 1, 2009)

Very short twa few days post bc after transitioning 3months click for larger image


dampened hair with part and slicked down with proice gel


light flat iron and pixie styled it


wash in go


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jun 1, 2009)

bumping bumping bumping


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Jun 2, 2009)

I've been so busy doing my others' hair that I haven't styled mine. I need to get back on track!!!!


----------



## shortyluv (Jul 11, 2009)

in desperate need of some styles here!!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 12, 2009)

Subscribing, I'm currently transitioning last relaxer Oct 08 and I need some hairstyle ideas.  DivineNapps I love that hump updo!


----------



## berryblack (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not sure the length of my hair in these pics 'becuz I never measured prior to LHCF.  I'm gonna guess mid-length stretched out.  

This is just your basic 'fro with a scarf headband with bangs.  Low impact:






This is a twistout with a headband.  Moderate impact:





Lastly, I had straightened my hair a few days before and this was the result after the humidity got to it.  I just threw on a headband.  Moderate:


----------



## Pooks (Jul 12, 2009)

Beautiful hair berryblack, finish that fotki, I wanna stalk!


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Jul 14, 2009)

More pics please ladies!!! I could use some fresh inspiration


----------



## Netta1 (Jul 14, 2009)

bumping...bumping


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Nov 8, 2009)

Any new pics ladies?!


----------



## NaturallyMo (Nov 9, 2009)

All I can say is wow ladies. I'm lovin' this thread. Here's a few styles I have done recently. These are all done on short hair (about 6 inches). 

Twist Out with sides flat twisted. (Moderate Impact)





Chunky Twistout with small hump. (Low Impact)





Yet another twistout with flat twists in the front. (Moderate Impact)







 

Quick Updo (Very Low Impact. Like 10-15 min)









Twisted Puff (Very Low Impact)


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Nov 11, 2009)

M O R E   PLEASE !!


----------



## danigurl18 (Nov 11, 2009)

subscribing


----------



## purplepeace79 (Nov 11, 2009)

Medium length, Low Impact
Wet hair in shower, slick back with holding gel, part a small piece off in the front. Two-strand twist the front and let it sit while you get dressed. Unravel before walking out the door.






Short Hair, Medium Impact
Two strand twists done on wet hair.






Medium length, Medium Impact
Flat twisted into a pony tail. Two two-strand twists in the front
Done on damp hair.









Shortish Hair, Medium Impact
Front is cornrowed back into a bun, back is two-strand twisted









Short Hair, Moderate Impact
The tricky part is getting straight parts
The hair is cornrowed from left to right and they turn into two-strand twists. There is room left on the side for loose two-strand twists. A 'Bang" is created on top with two-strand twists


----------



## purplepeace79 (Nov 11, 2009)

Medium hair, Low Impact
Wash, make 10 big twists around head with gel or curl definer. Let dry for an hour or blast with blow dryer on cool air. unravel and go.









Medium hair, Low Impact

Wet hair
Part out a section in front. Coat with gel or curl definer and do about 8 two strand twists. Brush back into pony tail and do some two strand twists in the pony tail. Let set for an hour or blast with blow dryer on cool. Unravel and go


----------



## purplepeace79 (Nov 11, 2009)

3 styles in 1
Bun in back
Flat twists into bun on sides
Two strand twists on side

ETA: **vomiting at the blonde ends**





Low Impact
High Bun
Wet hair, brush back into pony tail, wrap hair around donut.


----------



## melodies815 (Nov 11, 2009)

So pretty, everyone!


----------



## Nonie (Nov 11, 2009)

^^ Love that do.  I don't even mind the blond ends.


----------



## Pooks (Nov 30, 2009)

Latest blessing from my stylist friend - about 3 hours of work went into this style:


----------



## Pooks (Nov 30, 2009)

Banded pony tucked under - v low impact (5 mins ish?):





Variations:




Bun to disguise unfinished plaiting - (I actually got compliments on this! I was shocked):


----------



## NaturallyMo (Nov 30, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> Latest blessing from my stylist friend - about 3 hours of work went into this style:



I love, love, love this. I think you just gave me my inspiration for my DD's hairstyle for this week.


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Nov 30, 2009)

Beautiful styles ladies!!!! I think imma twist my hair up tonight


----------



## Pooks (Nov 30, 2009)

NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> I love, love, love this. I think you just gave me my inspiration for my DD's hairstyle for this week.


 
Glad to be of assistance, and BTW, I love your hair in your siggy!


----------



## Pooks (Nov 30, 2009)

My sister is putting me back in pixie braids (no hair added) by the end of the week, yay!


----------



## manter26 (Nov 30, 2009)

..................................


----------



## wild curls raquelle (Nov 30, 2009)

this is like hair porn. 

All of these were done on hair that's approximately 7-9 inches 
And took probably 3-5 hrs. Except the first which took about 15 mins. It's a french braid from ear to nape and the rest loose hair. The last pics is a bantu knot out
All pics are on heat damaged hair.

And there's much more sans damaged hair in my fotki


----------



## SilverSurfer (Dec 1, 2009)

Beautiful ladies!!!!!!


----------



## jennboo (Dec 1, 2009)

The above is the way i wear my hair everyday. Two strand twists with a side part and twist bangs. My hair is short, 4 to 6 inches in length. 

I twist once a month, WET, with infusium 23 diluted with water and garnier fructis sleek leave in cream. I wash only once a month. It takes maybe 5-6 hours, including any breaks, to twist my whole head (The primary reason i only twist once a month). The good thing is that for the most part the older the style gets the better it looks. I can work out in it, get rained on, rinse and the style 'll still look good. Very low maintenance. At night i tie the twists down with a scarf. In the morning i spritz my hair with water and tousle/shake my hair, and voila....sometimes ill add some carrot oil to the twists as well.

At the two week mark i sometimes rinse my twists, sometimes dont. 

Also, at the two week mark, i retwist only the twists around the side part, since those are the twists where the roots are visible (by the two week mark the twists around that area could use freshening up). 

About once a week or every 10 days i cleanse my scalp with a cotton ball soaked in witch hazel.


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 1, 2009)

*I stay in twisted styles.  Hopefully, this will be an encouragement to others who don't like to take a long time on their hair. Mostly, I twist or twist-out and call it a day. Here goes....(so nervous...)




Medium-defined twistout.  Impact - medium.  Length, 5 inches.  Styled by twisting damp, detangled hair with a shea butter base and IC gel.  Style at night and air dry. No cone leave-ins.* *Lightly finger fluff.*

Back:






Front (in traditional headband):






 I am on the right.  Re-twist every night...takes about 20 minutes to re-twist, and lasts until next wash.



*Braidout, ends rolled under.  Length: about 4.5 inches.  High impact: took 2 hours to part, shea butter, gel, and braid.  Used about 30 braids.  Again...use no cone leave ins.*





Side view of style...but not on the same day or with the same technique.  The actual technique mentioned came out well.  This did not, and I looked crazy to myself...but you can get a good idea of how pretty it might have been if I had NOT co-washed...Front twisted and clipped in place.  Lasts 2 days quite well, and 4-5 days if you spritz and scrunch for a slowly altered style.








*Puff. Length: 5 inches   Impact: low.  After washing, 2 minutes to style.  I washed and then conditioned with Rusk Smoother and left it in.  Shea butter as a moisturizer too....*











That's all I have until my hair gets longer and I gain a teeny tiny bit more creativity.

HHG to us all!!!


cj


----------



## purplepeace79 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Dec 1, 2009)

jennboo said:


> The above is the way i wear my hair everyday. Two strand twists with a side part and twist bangs. My hair is short, 4 to 6 inches in length.
> 
> I twist once a month, WET, with infusium 23 diluted with water and garnier fructis sleek leave in cream. I wash only once a month. It takes maybe 5-6 hours, including any breaks, to twist my whole head (The primary reason i only twist once a month). The good thing is that for the most part the older the style gets the better it looks. I can work out in it, get rained on, rinse and the style 'll still look good. Very low maintenance. At night i tie the twists down with a scarf. In the morning i spritz my hair with water and tousle/shake my hair, and voila....sometimes ill add some carrot oil to the twists as well.
> 
> ...


 Your regimen sounds EXACTLY like mine when I was natural, it's sooooo easy.  I would twist once per month and if needed I would clean my scalp with seabreeze sensistive skin formula.  I can't wait until I can get back to that carefree hair routine.  And like you said it's a work/rain friendly hairstyle, lol.  And an added bonus was that I got to BSL in 2 years from my BC.  I wish I had pics to show you cause you are my hair twin/cousin from the look of your hair in your siggy cause I can't view the pic you posted of your twists, I wish I could see that.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Dec 1, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> Latest blessing from my stylist friend - about 3 hours of work went into this style:


 GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Pooks (Dec 1, 2009)

jennboo said:


> The above is the way i wear my hair everyday. Two strand twists with a side part and twist bangs. My hair is short, 4 to 6 inches in length.


 
Can't see your pic 



melodies815 said:


> *I stay in twisted styles. Hopefully, this will be an encouragement to others who don't like to take a long time on their hair. Mostly, I twist or twist-out and call it a day. Here goes....(so nervous...)*
> 
> Front (in traditional headband):
> 
> ...


 
And I think this is the first time I've seen your hair, thanks for posting!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Dec 1, 2009)

Here's the bun I've been wearing recently:
My hair is shoulder length in the back/chin on the sides and I cut the back layer off quite a bit recently:














Edit it add: Very very low impact 8mins or less. Ppl automatically assume it took forever.


----------



## Pooks (Dec 1, 2009)

^^That is so cute! Do you by any chance have a pic tutorial in that fotki of yours?


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Dec 1, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> ^^That is so cute! Do you by any chance have a pic tutorial in that fotki of yours?


 
Here is my inspiration, no I don't have a pic tutorial, but it is super easy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSSEGh5SbQc

Mine didn't come out the same, but its okay.


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Dec 1, 2009)

BrownEyez22 said:


> Here's the bun I've been wearing recently:
> My hair is shoulder length in the back/chin on the sides and I cut the back layer off quite a bit recently:
> 
> 
> ...




I'm about to try this!!!!! The kids I tutor are going to flip out, but this shall be how I wear my hair to work today.  Thanks for sharing hun!!!


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 1, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> Can't see your pic
> 
> 
> 
> And I think this is the first time I've seen your hair, thanks for posting!




I met her in 2004 when I opened for her at Allen Cathedral in Queens, NY.  This was from a couple of weeks ago in Sanford, NC. She's a good friend and I love her.   You saw her in London?  In 2007?  I was there the first time she came but missed the second time...we were stationed there from 2005-2009.  We lived in Peterborough.  Where do you live?  Your hair is so pretty!!!  I loved your wedding pictures!

Yeah...I have not shown my hair too much simply because I want to grow it out before trying to do the whole progress pic thing. It's grown a lot from my BC though...

Christi


----------



## poookie (Dec 1, 2009)

BrownEyez22 said:


> Here's the bun I've been wearing recently:
> My hair is shoulder length in the back/chin on the sides and I cut the back layer off quite a bit recently:
> 
> 
> ...




absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!  gorgeous classy buns like this are one of the main reasons why i'm going natural!!!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Dec 1, 2009)

DivineNapps1728 said:


> I'm about to try this!!!!! The kids I tutor are going to flip out, but this shall be how I wear my hair to work today. Thanks for sharing hun!!!


 
Take a pic and post it if you can, you hair is alot longer. I'm sure it will be really nice.



poookie said:


> absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!! gorgeous classy buns like this are one of the main reasons why i'm going natural!!!


 
Thank You, this is my first time EVER wearing a bun and I'm so glad I stumbled upon that youtuber.


----------



## Nonie (Dec 1, 2009)

BrownEyez22 said:


> Here's the bun I've been wearing recently:
> My hair is shoulder length in the back/chin on the sides and I cut the back layer off quite a bit recently:
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for sharing this and the how-to. I've only done it with pressed hair. I can't wait to do it on my natural hair. You rock!!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Dec 1, 2009)

wow this thread is awesome. i can't believe i bypassed it before. i am so eager to try a lot of these styles once i am natural.


----------



## Taina (Dec 1, 2009)

I would love to have the ability to do all those beautiful styles you've made. Congrats to y'all


----------



## djanae (Dec 1, 2009)

I'll post up my perm rod braid-out set tomorrow! I got the rods in now, so they aint coming out until the morning lol

I'm loving this thread!


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Dec 1, 2009)

Here are a few pics. A sister on youtube has a good tutorial on the style in the black and white pic. I did flat twists 'cause I don't know how to cornrow.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=850-RN4YxPM

I have a tutorial on the style with the pearls 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apD9CXAE-Lw

The last style I had about ten small twists in the front. The back was much like the instructions from the tutorial except I swept the big twist from one half of my head to the other (to cover the part) and did the the big twist. I put a cheapo hair accessory from CVS to jazz it up. 

I have more pics in my LHCF album.


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Dec 1, 2009)

My attempt @ the _Cinnabun Style_:



















Overall it came out okay, but I think it'd work better on freshly washed hair. Spritzing and manipulating shrunken hair just caused frizz & more shrinkage. ​


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Dec 1, 2009)

Taina said:


> I would love to have the ability to do all those beautiful styles you've made. Congrats to y'all



You'll be able to in no time dear!! Happy growing!!!




djanae said:


> I'll post up my perm rod braid-out set tomorrow! I got the rods in now, so they aint coming out until the morning lol
> 
> I'm loving this thread!



Can't wait to see this! Sure you don't wanna give a quick sneak peak?


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Dec 1, 2009)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> Here are a few pics. A sister on youtube has a good tutorial on the style in the black and white pic. I did flat twists 'cause I don't know how to cornrow.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=850-RN4YxPM
> 
> I have a tutorial on the style with the pearls
> ...



Beautiful styles!!! I gotta check out the tutorial for the first look


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 1, 2009)

Subscribing......


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Dec 1, 2009)

I think I'm going to braid the sides of my hair & make my bun lower. If I do I'll take more pictures.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Dec 1, 2009)

you have skills though for real. i'm looking at your pics trying to figure out how to do those styles. so fresh!


----------



## Pooks (Dec 2, 2009)

purplepeace79 said:


>


 
Loving this bun and the holder is lovely


----------



## Pooks (Dec 2, 2009)

I love these two aswell:


----------



## winona (Dec 6, 2009)

I finally figured out how to post


----------



## song_of_serenity (Dec 7, 2009)

Bump because these styles are too cute!


----------



## zazzi (Dec 7, 2009)

NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> All I can say is wow ladies. I'm lovin' this thread. Here's a few styles I have done recently. These are all done on short hair (about 6 inches).
> 
> Twisted Puff (Very Low Impact)


 
This is just too cute! I think I will try it this week/weekend.  Thanks!


----------



## Eritreladiee (Dec 7, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> I love these two aswell:



thank you!! i love love love the bantu style. definitely wanna try it


----------



## Pooks (Dec 7, 2009)

^^Me too!  I just gotta wait for the right time to try it, if I wore this style to work people would probably look at me like I had 2 heads!


----------



## curlydrea (Dec 8, 2009)

My updos.... my hair is being to rub against my scraves, collar, etc.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Dec 10, 2009)

My contributions...


----------



## Addy3010 (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow these styles are so cute! I cant wait till i have enough hair to style.  Its wash n gos for me.  I hope i'll be able to contribute when i do have so more hair.   This thread is very encouraging, great thread!


----------



## Pooks (Dec 23, 2009)

Bumping to remind us all to post our pretty holiday hair styles


----------



## LadyLeoSmile (Dec 23, 2009)

NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> Twisted Puff (Very Low Impact)


 
I love love LOVE this style.  I tried it this past week, but um... well I didn't do the front right so it didn't come out looking so hot. I'm going to try it again this weekend, or maybe I'll do it for x-mas day.  It's soo cute to me.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Dec 27, 2009)

here are a few of my styles


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm styling as we speak! :: I'll post pics as soon as I can!!! Yall follow suit & do the same cause I know someone has a cute hairdo to post


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Jan 18, 2010)

*LovelyNaps26* I'm going to attempt the updo you posted with the braided sides...I hope it comes out well!!


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Jan 19, 2010)

Here is a few of my styles


This is a puff....with a Hump in front......








With this style, I put my hair into big twist the nite before to get a little stretch, then i swooped it all to the side and pinned with bobby pins! I used gel to slick the front and the back into the swoop.


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 19, 2010)

sunbubbles said:


> WOW! You ladies have got some beautiful hair!! Im just too lazy for all of that! Somebody teach me please!! I put in my my own extension twists and try to leave them in until some random person on the street BEGS me to do something with my hair!! LOL , ok ok J/K.............. but for real tho... heres mine cause I dont have that much patience with my short hair. Pretty much all of my styles are high impact ( 5+ hours) because I need it to last a LONG time, Im runnin 24/7 and I just DO NOT have time to do my hair every week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to know how to do these 3 teach me please 
WOW!! Not hard to do?! Really??? They look beautiful and very difficult.


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Jan 19, 2010)

The updo I attempted looked a *H O T* mess so I took my twists out this morning; my hair is too fine to achieve the look I was going for. Anyway, I was able to put my new banana clip to use; this is what I came up with:

















I think I'm going to get rid of the hump & fill the top section with smaller twists. I wish my hair would have come out as planned though because I feel like this is the same hairstyle I always wear independent of the banana clip.


----------



## Pooks (Jan 19, 2010)

^^Your coilies are soooo pretty!


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Jan 19, 2010)

pookiwah said:


> ^^Your coilies are soooo pretty!




Thanks doll!! I hardly ever see them because I usually comb away my coils while detangling & run from gels/curl defining products.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 19, 2010)

That style is gorgeous though. A prime example of how to use a 'nana clip. It the top a frenchbraid? Love your coilies too.


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Jan 19, 2010)

Kusare said:


> That style is gorgeous though. A prime example of how to use a 'nana clip. It the top a frenchbraid? Love your coilies too.



Thank you  The top is a big flat twist that was twisted in a zig-zag pattern.


----------



## winona (Jan 19, 2010)

I cornrowed my hair into a ponytail and sectioned my ponytail into 4.  I attached a piece of kinky twisting hair to each piece and braided into a bun


----------



## Pooks (Jan 21, 2010)

deleted post


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 21, 2010)

right now i'm in a weave, in a ponytail, not special.
sooo...i'll share an updo i did last summer.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Jan 21, 2010)

blackbeauty10 said:


> Here is a few of my styles


 

I love this style! I need a full tutorial.


----------



## Pooks (Jan 27, 2010)

Canerowed front, twists with plaited roots at the back.  Took about 4 hours I think (the plait-twists are really tiny)

Banana clip, 2 bobby pins and a tiny butterfly clip for this style:


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Feb 18, 2010)

I *N E E D* to see more styles !!!


----------



## Pooks (Feb 19, 2010)

Canerow-out beehive pin up:



 



Unfinished hair:



 

 

 

 



And when I finally finished my hair:


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Feb 21, 2010)

VeePickni said:


>




*Just gorgeous hun!!!*


----------



## ycj1 (Feb 21, 2010)

DivineNapps1728 said:


> Twisted updo
> 
> mid-length hair
> low to moderate impact style depending on how picky I'm being
> ...


 
I absolutely love yr hair!


----------



## Pooks (Mar 1, 2010)

Adapted cinnabun (done on dry-twisted hair):


----------



## yeahisaidit (Mar 1, 2010)

All of these styles are soooo pretty! I can't wait until I'm able to try them...


----------



## Ms Lala (Mar 20, 2010)

bumping for style ideas


----------



## MizzBrit (Mar 20, 2010)

love this thread


----------



## MizzBrit (Mar 20, 2010)

VeePickni said:


>




cant wait until i get this kind of length


----------



## Janet' (Mar 21, 2010)

GREAT thread!!!


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Mar 26, 2010)

I need a new hairstyle...


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Jun 1, 2010)

Braidout updo

mid-length hair
low to moderate impact style 










Not the best pictures of the style, but it was soooooo cute in person


----------



## winona (Jun 1, 2010)

One more  This week I did a variation.  Instead of loosely twisting and braiding.  I twisted and curl on purple perm rods.  I got alot of compliments


----------



## LilMissRed (Jun 1, 2010)

LUBBBBB this thread!!!!


----------



## petitmaui (Jun 1, 2010)

How did you braid your hair so nicely? I wish i could braid I suck at it?


----------



## LadyRaider (Jun 1, 2010)

Can hair be too thin or fine for twist outs and bantu knots? My hair braids fairly well, but none of the twisting styles have come out defined for me.


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Jun 1, 2010)

LadyRaider said:


> Can hair be too thin or fine for twist outs and bantu knots? My hair braids fairly well, but none of the twisting styles have come out defined for me.



 My twistouts are always hit & miss, but I thinks it's because I don't leave my twists in long enough, I make my twists too small & I take them down roughly.

P.S. I have fine hair too


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 1, 2010)

Great thread!  This is for present and future inspiration!


----------



## sheca (Jun 1, 2010)

subbin and bumpin! love this thread


----------



## iaec06 (Jun 17, 2010)

bumping thread for new TWA's


----------



## winona (Jun 17, 2010)

My hair is alittle past shoulders in the shortest parts and 1'in from APL in longest.


----------



## texasqt (Dec 20, 2010)

Bumping for more!!!


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Dec 20, 2010)

I could use some fresh inspiration; once I get these braids taken down I'll be in desperate need of a Christmas hair style !!


----------



## bibs (Feb 13, 2011)

Bumping! Hope more of you have cute styles for short hair


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 14, 2011)

Bumping!


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 14, 2011)

blackbeauty10 said:


> With this style, I put my hair into big twist the nite before to get a little stretch, then i swooped it all to the side and pinned with bobby pins! I used gel to slick the front and the back into the swoop.


blackbeauty10 - This picture is so GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Dizz (Apr 14, 2011)

Pooks said:


> Low puff - low impact




DROOOOOOOOOOL!


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Dec 26, 2011)

Bumpin for more !! 

I'm attempting to plait my hair tonight && if it comes out okay I'll have a contribution :nod:


----------



## wednesday (Jan 7, 2012)

bump bump buuuuuuuuuuump!


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 7, 2012)

In one pic I'm trying on leggings cause I started cosmetology school and they are too small. And I have gained some pounds but I got a better fit. Don't laugh at my gut. I'm working on it now.

excuse my typos i hate it as much as you.


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Jan 7, 2012)

Geminigirl said:


> In one pic I'm trying on leggings cause I started cosmetology school and they are too small. And I have gained some pounds but I got a better fit. Don't laugh at my gut. I'm working on it now.
> 
> excuse my typos i hate it as much as you.




You are too cute && you have lovely skin 

Anywho, do you have more pics of the first style ? I really like it & would love to see the other sides !


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 7, 2012)

I like this thread.  My hair is midlength...I suck at hairstyles!  I should be able to do more now, but I cannnnnt. Wah.


----------



## Tyra (Jan 11, 2012)

Pooks said:


> I love these two aswell:
> 
> 
> 
> http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/83_244/221_116/combinationstylingvivirbv9-vi.jpg


 
THIS  is so hot!


----------



## sheanu (Jan 20, 2013)

Bumpsing!!!


----------

